# Ugh! My Mom...!



## JahDucky (Jul 7, 2009)

...says that when i get established in ak and have my son she is going to hitch to the east coast and find a way into europe...

i really dont see this happening...she is all talk...but i kinda hate it when she does this stuff


----------



## wartomods (Jul 7, 2009)

I see lots of older folks travelling, they have some money to do it in a more glamorous(or not)/conforable way


----------



## Mouse (Jul 7, 2009)

hmm.. wish my mom was that chill.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2009)

excuses excuses lol


----------



## JahDucky (Jul 8, 2009)

-If my mom had any money...maybe she would....but yeah...she has nothing. 

-I am headed to alaska but right after the gathering we had some financial boo boos. but its all better now. so now i have a date. august 5th. im ready.

-My mom isnt that chill though. you would have to meet her...preferedly not. but yeah. She cant wont and if she did she would bitch and whine and grummble the whole way.


----------



## moe (Jul 8, 2009)

my mom's the worstest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
worstest cupcake in the basket!!!


----------



## JahDucky (Jul 8, 2009)

This sounds like a one-up battle waiting to happen....

my mom is the worstestestestest...est


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2009)

well my mom's just a plain and simple crazy cunt.. and not the fun or interesting kind.


----------



## moe (Jul 9, 2009)

no battle.
they're just plain 'worstest'.
they work for the government....

(except those in the stp community.lol)


----------



## Ravie (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe your mom is looking to have more in common with you?


----------



## DeadGeneration (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't really understand whats so bad about that.


----------



## moe (Jul 27, 2009)

and it would be cool if she actually did.


----------

